# Global Warming



## Reformingstudent (Jan 15, 2009)

[video=youtube;qJUFTm6cJXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJUFTm6cJXM[/video]


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 15, 2009)

there are just so many strange people in your country


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Theogenes (Jan 15, 2009)

There's no evidence of GW up here in ND!


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 15, 2009)

I LOVED it!!! Yeah, no GW evidence here either! I'm stealing that video for mine collection!


----------



## Zenas (Jan 15, 2009)

Global warming is my enemy.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Carolyn (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks to global warming, the windchill was -41 this morning and the schools are closed.

Free the pink flamingos.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 15, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> there are just so many strange people in your country



Hey! I resemble that remark. lol


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Annalissa (Jan 15, 2009)

Awww, Al Gore made some frieeeends.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 16, 2009)

*Global Warming ll*


----------



## calgal (Jan 16, 2009)

That is saved to my favorites. Thanks1


----------

